# I propose a new rule.



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2008)

I've seen quite a few topics around the board in different areas asking 'Has this game been dumped yet'. To be honest, it's annoying. Whatever happened to the rule 'We do not condone piracy in any way"? By discussing if a game has been dumped yet is indirectly supporting piracy, only because we're letting people know that these games are now available for them to steal. I'm sure someone would argue that G-Online had the same purpose, but G-Online is a release archive of what's available, and it doesn't tell the future of 'when a game is released' or open discussion as to how to pirate said game.

The problem with topics being created like this is that the original poster's intent is to be stealing the game, which apparently we don't condone, and discussions about stealing the game should be NO different at all. I feel that if we are going to be talking about a game, we should take ABOUT it and not about PIRATING it. That topic about 'when the GRID rom will be released' is disturbing because it's filled with 12 year olds who are constantly hitting Refresh waiting for a new game to pop up for them to steal, with them posting 'is it available?' or 'has it been dumped?' or 'omg I want this game soo badly why is it not dumped yet!?' If they want it so badly, they can get their parents to buy it. I'm just sick of seeing topics like this, and I'm sure a lot of other people are too, which is why we need to put a stop to it, and not allow people to discuss the pirating of a game.

End rant.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 19, 2008)

You got my vote, but I do think that topics like this one should be allowed.
This topic is just for hyping and discussing the game, and I like those topics.
They are very informative and handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But every post with 'has it been dumped yet?' in topics, should be deleted.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't agree that these topics should be deleted because they're condoning privacy, but they should be deleted because they're annoying.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 19, 2008)

What's wrong with wanting to wait for a game or have information on how it works? Piracy might be bad but as long as the sites aren't written or any information where to get them then there is no problem.. to stop talking about it would lose over 3/4 of the members.. I'm speaking on behalf of most the members who do like information on games.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You got my vote, but I do think that topics like this one should be allowed.
> This topic is just for hyping and discussing the game, and I like those topics.
> They are very informative and handy
> 
> ...


I agree with this whole heartedly.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You got my vote, but I do think that topics like this one should be allowed.
> This topic is just for hyping and discussing the game, and I like those topics.
> They are very informative and handy
> 
> ...


Yes, but that 3/4 only joined to GET roms. They are the noobs who only gain things from being a member, they are LEACHERS.
At least the other 1/4 contributes stuff. For example I joined to find out about the R4, I at least contribute randomly. I even bought an M3 cause its awesome.
Narin, another example. He joined to get cheats for his flashcart. He then continued (and improved) rayders work, and as of such, quickly rose to his current title.

I agree with this rule and you have my vote.
________________________________________________________________________________

========================================================================
Triple line whip to anyone who cares.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You got my vote, but I do think that topics like this one should be allowed.
> This topic is just for hyping and discussing the game, and I like those topics.
> They are very informative and handy
> 
> ...



That's *exactly* what I'm getting at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love anticipation threads, to talk about the game. That's what it should be about. But when someone openly shows they want to piss all over the developer by making threads asking when a dump will be available for stealing, it's disheartening.


----------



## callmebob (Aug 19, 2008)

Know what you mean, but as long as there are (12 yr. old) noobs, who can´t read the rules, I don´t think that will ever change.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Know what you mean, but as long as there are (12 yr. old) noobs, who can´t read the rules, I don´t think that will ever change.



That's why there are moderators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If someone breaks a rule, they are there to lock topics, remove posts, and teach the noobs.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 19, 2008)

Preferably spanking... or whipping *with licorice whips* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I agree with you, There should be some crackdown with noobs and there requests for roms, But the admins and mods do try as hard as they can but the noobs dont pay attention.. All they care about is the game..


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 19, 2008)

YUP
I've been on other websites and every two minutes someone would pop up asking if a game had been dumped yet and the mods would just post the link for the release site... ugh it's so annoying


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 19, 2008)

Agreed, asking when you'll be able to steal a game isn't helpful.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

exactly.
Noobs are sselfish, and they rarely contribute,
I think that someone should add a thing next to the "I will not ask for roms on GBAtemp" thing,
"I will not leach off GBAtemp"
*EDIT:*
ooh, and change the first one to
"I will not ask about roms on GBAtemp.net"
If they change it... I would like some credit... no?... ok...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd say no.  Because if we did that then we'd simply become a smaller version of GameFAQs, and we wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree. It was really funny over the past Month+ as more "rom related" threads have been popping up... its like hearing a song on the radio say "shit" in it. I was wondering, "Wait, did i really read that right?" Then they started popping up moreso.

End the rom threads... hell, i think any rom discussion should be killed. Even the "____ rom won't run!" Those people need to check their cards site. Homebrew and whatnot i think would be cool. And even the news mentioning about dumps, cool... but we are entering a new era where nintendo is starting to crack down on things. I don't want Temp to get fucked over in the process.

GBAtemp is not for rom disussion. Thats what irc is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT:


			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'd say no.  Because if we did that then we'd simply become a smaller version of GameFAQs, and we wouldn't want that, would we?



Nah, we don't want to be GameFAQs NOW. But we could be like GF back in the day. And that WAS a useful site. Anyone? Hello? ...i'm old...


----------



## Yugge (Aug 19, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'd say no.  Because if we did that then we'd simply become a smaller version of GameFAQs, and we wouldn't want that, would we?


Yeah, and without the FAQs


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say sorta yes to this rule. To see threads or posts like "when is dump of (xxx) coming out" or "why hasn't (xxx) been dumped yet" ok mine versions are a litle more polite but it's still anoying. Anticipation is fine leaching not. This place is about hacking roms and discussing games not finding roms and discussing rom sites.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2008)

Any of the admin got anything to say about this?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 26, 2008)

You have my vote, Mr. Chill.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2008)

I've seen quite a few topics around the board in different areas asking 'Has this game been dumped yet'. To be honest, it's annoying. Whatever happened to the rule 'We do not condone piracy in any way"? By discussing if a game has been dumped yet is indirectly supporting piracy, only because we're letting people know that these games are now available for them to steal. I'm sure someone would argue that G-Online had the same purpose, but G-Online is a release archive of what's available, and it doesn't tell the future of 'when a game is released' or open discussion as to how to pirate said game.

The problem with topics being created like this is that the original poster's intent is to be stealing the game, which apparently we don't condone, and discussions about stealing the game should be NO different at all. I feel that if we are going to be talking about a game, we should take ABOUT it and not about PIRATING it. That topic about 'when the GRID rom will be released' is disturbing because it's filled with 12 year olds who are constantly hitting Refresh waiting for a new game to pop up for them to steal, with them posting 'is it available?' or 'has it been dumped?' or 'omg I want this game soo badly why is it not dumped yet!?' If they want it so badly, they can get their parents to buy it. I'm just sick of seeing topics like this, and I'm sure a lot of other people are too, which is why we need to put a stop to it, and not allow people to discuss the pirating of a game.

End rant.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 26, 2008)

Agreed with Satangel, since anticipation for a game's official release date is not (always) the same as the date that it is dumped.

Also, may be wise to post in the rules if you really want to know if something's been dumped yet, visit the g-online/Release portal section


----------



## Sephi (Aug 26, 2008)

I totally agree with you, Hankchill.

This rule would be a great idea.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 26, 2008)

Agreed. Asking when the rom is coming out and why it's not out is annoying and pointless since no one knows the answer..

Also agree that there's no problem anticipating a game's launch..


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup, anticipation thread is for the game's release, not for the dump.

The only annoying situation I got in was when a game was released half a globe across, but didn't get a dump. If I order international shipping, dump is gonna pop up when the shipment is in the middle of Pacific Ocean. Not much of a big deal if the game is up to the expectations though I guess.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 26, 2008)

Kinda strange to say this site should not discuss pirated material when it lists all the Ninty games that are ready for pirating.  By your logic, GBAtemp should remove the release lists since they are releases directly related to piracy. 

Yes, I understand that asking when a ROM will be released or where to get them are stupid noob things to ask, but this entire site basically centers around the grey area of piracy, so those types of questions ARE to be expected, I would think.

I say things are fine as they are and the mods already handle the issues properly.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 26, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You got my vote, but I do think that topics like this one should be allowed.
> This topic is just for hyping and discussing the game, and I like those topics.
> They are very informative and handy
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
Someone should also make some kind of little form that you enter with many options on what a flashcart can do, price, etc etc (little yes/no questions) and submitting shows you the best flashcart for what you need.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Someone should also make some kind of little form that you enter with many options on what a flashcart can do, price, etc etc (little yes/no questions) and submitting shows you the best flashcart for what you need.


Agreed for this one, very helpful indeed, now, the only problem is who will make the form and maintain it.

And about the "is it dumped yet?" thread, well. IDK, I mean, GBATemp.net revolves around ROMs, almost everybody (if not evrybody) here has ROM and flashcart.

The best move would be this:
Post a topic and quickly close it and sticky it. The topic title would be:
Title: If you're wondering whether a game has been dumped or not
Sub-title: look for NDS releases sub-forum, the ones listed there should be already dumped

that works as a banner that tells any n00b that wishes to post "is it dumped yet?" where to look and not to post new topic


----------



## MC DUI (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree that threads asking about ROM dump timeframes are super annoying, but I can't agree with a lot of the other points in this thread...

What do you people think is the purpose of these forums? If I didn't need information on how to get my EZFA running on my GBA I wouldn't have even registered, yet people are posting that this sort of thing shouldn't be allowed...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 29, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> I agree that threads asking about ROM dump timeframes are super annoying, but I can't agree with a lot of the other points in this thread...
> 
> What do you people think is the purpose of these forums? If I didn't need information on how to get my EZFA running on my GBA I wouldn't have even registered, yet people are posting that this sort of thing shouldn't be allowed...


Exactly.  Even though these types of topics are annoying, it's what sets us apart from a lot of other gaming forums out there, especially GameFAQs (as I mentioned before).


----------

